# Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec



## StratotakU

What's the translation for "Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outsider

What language is that supposed to be? It doesn't look like Latin to me...


----------



## StratotakU

Sorry, I have the same impression as you, but someone told me to try here. Then again, my mistake was not explaining all this in a first place.

So, I ask anyone to help me finding what language is it first, and then, if possible, to translate into any language. I could take it from there.

The first word "Fithos" looks like Greek to me, but the rest...

Thanks for the comprehension.


----------



## Outsider

It looks made up to me, and possibly based on clipped English words...


----------



## Cagey

Here is a source for these lyrics as performed by Nobuo Uematsu.  The remaining lines are recognizable Latin.  I don't recognize these, however. I agree with Outsider; these words look made up.  

Nobuo Uematsu is a Japanese composer of video game music.


----------



## StratotakU

Again I failed in providing you proper info about this.
Yes, I know that this is from Nobuo Uematsu; in fact, I am a fan of his work. The four words that I presented as my question are part of the song Liberi Fatali from the intro of Final Fantasy VIII for Playstation and as you have quoted, the remaining lines are in perfect Latin. By the way, The link you gave me says the translation is "Succession of Witches" from Latin to English, but it does not convince me.

Then, if you think the words are made up, I would be most pleased if I received any help in deciphering them. Perhaps I may have to look for some help in other kind of forum, since I would be needing people knowing Final Fantasy universe.


----------



## Cagey

StratotakU said:


> Again I failed in providing you proper info about this.
> Yes, I know that this is from Nobuo Uematsu; in fact, I am a fan of his work. The four words that I presented as my question are part of the song Liberi Fatali from the intro of Final Fantasy VIII for Playstation and as you have quoted, the remaining lines are in perfect Latin. By the way, The link you gave me says the translation is "Succession of Witches" from Latin to English, but it does not convince me.
> 
> Then, if you think the words are made up, I would be most pleased if I received any help in deciphering them. Perhaps I may have to look for some help in other kind of forum, since I would be needing people knowing Final Fantasy universe.



You are right not to be convinced by the translation of these lines.

And that you should have provided more information at the start. 

There is no harm in seeing whether someone else can do better, but I doubt a knowledge of Latin will help in deciphering these.


----------



## Outsider

Perhaps what they mean is that those four words are supposed to be the names of four witches.


----------



## Cagey

Someone's explanation:

Basically, the phrase "Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec" does not have any meaning, it is an anagram of "The Succession of Witches' Love".  Source


----------

